# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Kero the toad

## Deku

So as the months progress. The little toad I found on my friends house. Drowning in a bucket, has been progressing.  He/she has grown to 2 1/2 inches long. And is extremely fat. I feed him 1 ULTRA large worm every 1 -2days. And 1-2dozen of dusted crickets a week(calcium & vitamins). Iam hoping to get a live culture of slugs going. Lol. I have a culture of earthworms already going. Iam hoping to try other insects to feed to my little feeding machine. More as for treats that is. the slugs are mainly treats, the worms are staple along with the crickets. I may feed wax worms, butterworms, and meal worms as treats. lol.  He only uses a certain amount of space. So I decided to bunk him down to an extra 12inch longx 12inch widex 12inch tall zoo med terrarium. With moss as substrait. He actually enjoys it. He doesnt use the water dish or as far as I see. So I just make the bottom part wet a bit. And the top part dry. He goes to the bottom part to feed and lounge around occassionaly. I have a drift wood log. Iam hoping to get a camera soon so I can take photos. Mine broke completely beyond repair so Iam just waiting. He/she is fat as heck, like 2inches wide. lol. I give him weekly baths in a tub with dechlorinated water for like 5mins at most. hes not too fond of them. But I make sure he gets bathed

----------

